# importer des films dans iTune pour lire avec apple TV



## STF74 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J ai un macbook pro et je viens d acheter le dernier Apple TV.
Je souhaite lire les films que j ai sur un disk externe à travers mon apple TV.
J ai bie essayé d'importer mes films dans iTune sans succes, faut t ils les convertir et si oui pourriez vous me recommander un logiciel gratuit

Merci


----------



## sparo (24 Novembre 2012)

Handbrake gratuit est très performant


----------

